# Paraquat



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Been spending some time taking several tests online to use various herbicides .. Over the years used a fair amount of Gramoxone herbicide but recently got away from it . Been thinking about using Gramoxone again to get away from multiple roundup applications on many row crop fields. After taking the test and being certified to usevthe stuff now i am thinking i wont use it at all . Do you think there is a lot of Paraquat used in this day and age .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not really.....I sprayed some a few years ago, but it’s certainly feel out of favor.....


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't hear of many folks using it. I've sprayed a lot of glyph but never paraquat. My uncle had some personal safety stories from the 70's that steered me away. I will say that after years of very little buzz on this product it is starting to come up in meetings and agronomist recommendations.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

while I don't know for certain, the burn down in crop fields around here is way too slow for Paraquat. Coop sprayed some on my place by mistake instead of roundup for planting og and the field was brown in 3 hours. Of course, it was hotter than it is in spring.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

We use it with burn down before planting, takes care of any roundup resistant pig weeds and put a few ounces per acre with the cotton defoliant, tends to speed things up.


----------

